# tren non-responder?



## Spongy (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey folks ive got a client going on weeek 3 of tren and is having absolutedly zero sides or benefits from it.  I know his product is legit because its from the same lab I used for my tren run with great results.  Is there such a thing as being a non-responder?


----------



## losieloos (Jun 8, 2013)

I believe so, deca didn't do skeet for me.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Hey folks ive got a client going on weeek 3 of tren and is having absolutedly zero sides or benefits from it.  I know his product is legit because its from the same lab I used for my tren run with great results.  Is there such a thing as being a non-responder?



I doubt it very much!


----------



## dboldouggie (Jun 8, 2013)

I believe I had that problem with tren. And since I dropped the tren and upped my test now I'm seeing sides and benefits.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2013)

Good tren = toxic and if you don't feel that the tren is crap.


----------



## regular (Jun 8, 2013)

Not that I'm aware of. Taste the tren. Is it spicy? How much are you giving him?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 8, 2013)

whats his cycle history.  maybe hes exhausted low dose and needs higher?  if your not administrating the shots....how can u be sure he knows what hes doing ...sub Q takes longer to absorb.


is this trenE I didnt start to feel it till week 4 in some cycles.  ...tren A was on week 2.   esters vary.


----------



## dboldouggie (Jun 8, 2013)

Well this was my third cycle and I was doing 350 test 450 tren a for about a month didn't feel like I was on anything dropped the tren upped tpp to 600 now I'm feeling something.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2013)

dboldouggie said:


> Well this was my third cycle and I was doing 350 test 450 tren a for about a month didn't feel like I was on anything dropped the tren upped tpp to 600 now I'm feeling something.



Tren was garbage period bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Tren was garbage period bro.



The tren isn't garbage and that's fact...

He's running 200mg EOD and has ZERO effects or so he says. I think it may be early to call it Spongy, so give him a little more time.  You could talk to the source too just to double check...  Its definitely weird.


----------



## dboldouggie (Jun 8, 2013)

My tren I know 100% its not garbage. It just wasn't doing anything. Test @600 I feel great.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 8, 2013)

dboldouggie said:


> I believe I had that problem with tren. And since I dropped the tren and upped my test now I'm seeing sides and benefits.



its not about getting sides or feelings its about making gains


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 8, 2013)

i don't have a ton of sides, and i know mine is good and working, leaning up and getting stronger, at 50mg eod, like buns says if you are getting results and no sides count your blessings


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I doubt it very much!





SFGiants said:


> Good tren = toxic and if you don't feel that the tren is crap.





SFGiants said:


> Tren was garbage period bro.





PillarofBalance said:


> The tren isn't garbage and that's fact...
> 
> He's running 200mg EOD and has ZERO effects or so he says. I think it may be early to call it Spongy, so give him a little more time.  You could talk to the source too just to double check...  Its definitely weird.




Okay, everything I said and I even quoted it was me reading the title and getting pissed at how someone could cry out non responder.

I'm just getting a tad fed up with non sense and I apologize.

IMO there is no such thing as a tren a non responder but there are people that don't even know how to train to gain, eat to gain rest to gain and think if I inject this I'll be jacked.

If POB and Spongy back the source then the tren isn't garbage and I apologize to that source although I have no clue who it is as we have none here on SI.

As far as sides go we are all different and we react differently, I don't get bad sides as others do I am 44 with a full head of hair with hardly no grey, I don't get acne, I don't ever have gyno issues but I do bloat and fight high blood pressure at times.

As far as gains goes I have never gotten any gains without overeating and my best gains was from very high a very high calorie intake.

I'm just getting tired of people not doing research and learning this stuff and then crying bullshit.

This is not towards Spongy but the person that decided to run tren and not even have a single clue what to do with it because that is the only reason it would seem garbage when backed by 2 people that have ran the same stuff.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2013)

dboldouggie said:


> My tren I know 100% its not garbage. It just wasn't doing anything. Test @600 I feel great.



You should be good with 350mg tren a a week and 200mg test.

You would know this if you knew what you were doing.

350mg is standard for a 1st timer on tren and keeping test down very low on a 1st timer is very essential to learning your body and tren.

I bet the tren was working and you just don't know it because you don't know tren at all.

I don't even get night sweats running low test and low tren the sides don't hit hard until you jack one or the other up or both at the same time.

We know how to keep tren sides down because we know what we are doing.


----------



## dboldouggie (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm only speaking for myself. But I have routine that I follow to the t. I eat on time and I'm at the gym everyday. I sleep 6 to 7 hours. I was not making gains from tren I was becoming more defined but that wasn't the plan. While on tren I didn't have trouble sleeping I never broke into sweats I was not super horny and I didn't feel like an animal in the gym. But now with just test at 600 I'm lifting more and I'm going crazy in there. I'm super horny and I've gained 5 pds.in 9 days. I mean I'm also eating a little dirty too but my goal is bulk


----------



## staxs (Jun 8, 2013)

dboldouggie said:


> I'm only speaking for myself. But I have routine that I follow to the t. I eat on time and I'm at the gym everyday. I sleep 6 to 7 hours. I was not making gains from tren I was becoming more defined but that wasn't the plan. While on tren I didn't have trouble sleeping I never broke into sweats I was not super horny and I didn't feel like an animal in the gym. But now with just test at 600 I'm lifting more and I'm going crazy in there. I'm super horny and I've gained 5 pds.in 9 days.
> 
> Tren isnt key for bulking its more of a cutting agent


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2013)

staxs said:


> dboldouggie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only speaking for myself. But I have routine that I follow to the t. I eat on time and I'm at the gym everyday. I sleep 6 to 7 hours. I was not making gains from tren I was becoming more defined but that wasn't the plan. While on tren I didn't have trouble sleeping I never broke into sweats I was not super horny and I didn't feel like an animal in the gym. But now with just test at 600 I'm lifting more and I'm going crazy in there. I'm super horny and I've gained 5 pds.in 9 days.
> ...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 8, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> staxs said:
> 
> 
> > Not true it's used for both and diet depending.
> ...


----------



## R1rider (Jun 8, 2013)

staxs said:


> dboldouggie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only speaking for myself. But I have routine that I follow to the t. I eat on time and I'm at the gym everyday. I sleep 6 to 7 hours. I was not making gains from tren I was becoming more defined but that wasn't the plan. While on tren I didn't have trouble sleeping I never broke into sweats I was not super horny and I didn't feel like an animal in the gym. But now with just test at 600 I'm lifting more and I'm going crazy in there. I'm super horny and I've gained 5 pds.in 9 days.
> ...


----------



## RISE (Jun 8, 2013)

i thought i was a non responder to tren.  then i found out no ones a responder to anything when your source was Z.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 8, 2013)

This all goes back to effecting people differently. At 200mg eod whether ace or e I'd go on a shooting rampage. I know someone who is running 1200mg a week of the same exact batch I'm running 400 a week and is A-Ok. I don't notice much in regards to gains or fat loss for about 4-6 weeks on tren. I only notice sides which start for me at week 2. Give him another 2-4 weeks. Play with his dose a little. He obviously can handle the sides because he's not getting any so crank his shit up. I'm sure he'll be noticing differences soon if you guys know the lab is g2g.


----------



## SAD (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you Colt. Jesus, I was getting side effects from reading this thread.

I can run tren comfortably at 750-1000mg/wk.  I'm not a "non-responder", I'm just resistant to the sides and therefore I'm lucky enough to be able to go high dose without many sides.

Bump it up.  Fuck all the people saying "you should see great gains and get cut and rage out and not sleep on 4mcg of tren if it's legit".  Stupid shits, it's biochemical individuality, look it up.

If sides start to present themselves, steady it out and see if you can handle them.  If yes, leave it there.  If no, drop it back a touch. That's the beauty of the acetate ester.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2013)

RISE said:


> i thought i was a non responder to tren.  then i found out no ones a responder to anything when your source was Z.



Lmfao I love this post!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2013)

SAD said:


> Thank you Colt. Jesus, I was getting side effects from reading this thread.
> 
> I can run tren comfortably at 750-1000mg/wk.  I'm not a "non-responder", I'm just resistant to the sides and therefore I'm lucky enough to be able to go high dose without many sides.
> 
> ...



Day 1 a person should either look like Arnold or Squat 1000lbs or it's garbage!


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 8, 2013)

^some funny shit sf!


----------



## Azog (Jun 8, 2013)

Everyone responds differently. I got zero sides until about week 10 at which point I got the most terrible acne imaginable. I also could not gain an lb to save my life the entire cycle, as you well know sponge! I was just hard and extra lean...is he a non responder? Doubtful, as I am sure its doing something. But maybe he isnt one of those guys that tren is the God compound for. I know I'm not.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2013)

Some guys balls turn into ovaries but this is a side I had never gotten!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 8, 2013)

Let me try the tren, i respond so fucking quick on that shit its not even funny... Shit, i even responded well to IPs


----------



## Poof (Jun 9, 2013)

For what it's worth, took 3 weeks into it. started to get frustrated, and then boom, 5 lbs, then 10 lbs, and then 15 lb gain. in recomp now, reactions for different people will be there


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 10, 2013)

Tren is fucking awesome.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Everyone reacts to products differently. Mast and Deca dont do much for me. But tren, i love! The only side i get is feeling warm in my core/abs - which in the hot weather is not fun. 

Is it Acetate or Enanthate? Im doing E at the moment and absolutely loving it. 8 more weeks to go then time to go back to TRT.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 10, 2013)

Clearly your Tren is defective. Send it to me immediately. I will run i...er...dispose of it properly.


----------

